# ArrayList<String> alphabetisch sortieren



## mimix (31. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann man den Inhalt einer ArrayList<String> alphabetisch sortieren????:L

Ich habe es mit sort() versucht aber das wird leider nicht unterstützt.


```
private ArrayList<String> gemeinden;

   public void sortiere() {
      for (int i = 0; i < (text.[B]sort() [/B]- 1); i++) //
         System.out.println(text.get(i));
   }
```

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann 

Vielen Dank


----------



## triopsfreak (31. Okt 2011)

Collections (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## SlaterB (31. Okt 2011)

eine Liste zu sortieren ist so grundlegend, das sollte doch in Suchmaschinen oder sogar als wichtiges Kapitel im Lehrbuch zu finden sein,

in
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel/javainsel_13_001.htm
geht allerdings  gerade Kapitel 13.4 nicht 
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel/javainsel_13_004.htm
(404 - Not Found)

------

und so ein komplizierter Befehl gehört nomalerweise nicht irgendwo in die Mitte eines for-Schleifen-Kopfs?!, 
da überdenke doch noch einmal deine Strategien


----------



## Topper81 (31. Okt 2011)

Probier mal in etwa so (habs aber nicht getestet...)

file haupt.java:


```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Collections;
import java.util.List;
 
 
public class Haupt 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException 
	{
		List<String> stringListe = new ArrayList<String>();
		stringListe.add("a");
		stringListe.add("c");
		stringListe.add("b");
		stringListe.add("az");
		stringListe.add("ac");
		stringListe.add("ab");
		Collections.sort(stringListe , new myComparator());
		for (String s : stringListe)
		{
			System.out.println(s);
		}
    }
}
```

file myComparator.java:



```
import java.util.Comparator;

public class myComparator implements Comparator<String> 
{
	@Override
	public int compare(String sortKey1,String sortKey2) 
	{
		return sortKey1.compareTo(sortKey2);
	}
}
```


----------



## thE_29 (31. Okt 2011)

Dadurch das String Comparable implementiert, muss man das für String-Listen nicht machen..

Aber als allg. Beispiel ist es doch nützlich..


----------



## Topper81 (31. Okt 2011)

Wie recht du hast...
Also es geht ganz einfach so (mit nur einem File):


```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Collections;
import java.util.List;
 
 
public class Haupt 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException 
	{
		List<String> stringListe = new ArrayList<String>();
		stringListe.add("a");
		stringListe.add("c");
		stringListe.add("b");
		stringListe.add("az");
		stringListe.add("ac");
		stringListe.add("ab");
		Collections.sort(stringListe);
		for (String s : stringListe)
		{
			System.out.println(s);
		}
    }
}
```


----------

